# exe Datei erstellen?



## Schatti (30. September 2003)

Wie kann ich in java eine exe datei erstellen?

oder ist das gar nicht möglich?


----------



## Thomas Kuse (30. September 2003)

schau mal hier:
http://www.excelsior-usa.com/jetse.html 
http://www.duckware.com/java2exe.html


----------



## madbutt (11. November 2003)

Hi,

soweit ich weiß ist das ganze auch im JBuilder 7 implemtiert...
ich kanns aber nicht 100%tig sagen, da ich selbst nur den 4er benutze.
Allerdings hat mein Arbeitskollege den 7er und ich meine es dort
schon mal gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Retlaw (11. November 2003)

Falls es dir nur darum geht ein Java-Programm in eine einzelne Datei zu verpacken und die per Doppelklick zu starten kannst du auch ein JAR (Java Archiv) verweden. Dabei werden mehrere Dateien zu einer zusammengefasst, wahlweise auch komprimiert, und die kann wie eine Exe-Datei gestartet werden.

Der Vorteile wäre das es dann immer noch relativ Plattformunabhängig bleibt, eine .exe wäre nur unter Windows ausführbar.

Auf Tutorials.de gibts dazu einen guten Beitrag über die Verwendung von JAR.


----------

